# tren sides and best effects



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok ive tried tren for the 1st time ever, at 300mg a week i didnt think much of it at all really after a thread on here i thought id go with peoples advice and up to about 400mg

this seemed to leave me breathing heavy and tired alot. i belive this is normal with tren for most users?

also since i added letro my weight has dropped, the water is most i guess but to much ai causes loss of gains doesnt it? so whats a good dose?

and t3 tren can lower yer thyroid so is a small dose of t3 needed i put on weight week 3 to 6 then 6 to 8 i lost weight i wondered if this played a roll

any tren users might help me get this aas right for further usage maybe?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes it is very normal for tren to sap your cardio.

AI's can affect gains to some degree, the best dose is the minimum you need to offset any estrogenic side effects.

Not 100% sure on the T3, but a small dose is good to run anyway, 25mcg per day.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tren gave me the best gains of all AAS I've ever tried 30mg per week.

I love Tren lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

small doses of T3 can improve protein assimulation whilst to much can strip BF at a high amount....


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

BD TriTren @ 300mg/week gave me big strength gains , vascularity and hardness.

On the side effects , vry dark urine , if i didn't keep fluid intake high.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i didnt notice much strength from tren hex really no more than deca i wouldnt say.

i havent had anger or spots so far nor urine coulorment ect

guys i know seem to say the strenght was from tren blends or act but i maybe wrong

im not totally off put by it nor do i think its rubbish i belive ive made some hard gains as little as they maybe it isnt bad over 8 weeks its just getting the use of this aas right thats what im looking for here

there are so many sides on tren quite scary reading really


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

Tren will always wake my chest tight and wheazy for a good hour after shootin, like u im on roughly 300-400mg/wk, (100mg eod). Cough is hit and miss as well, this morning nothing, but saturday i had my worst ever cough. I know my strength is better when tren is in my cycle, this morning at trainin i found it my easiest session for a while. also found 100mg of deca in my drawer this morning and whacked that in as well (cant let these things sit and rot ha ha)

Tren always makes my **** dark but i suggest just keep ur fluids up, i drink about 3 litres of water a day in work and it keeps me sort of normal, however first **** in the morning is a rusty colour.

I only got another four weeks of tren left in my cycle, im quite weary of running it for more than 8 weeks,

Tren is a common subject on these boards and everyone will give you good imput and advice


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Jjb, I still think your dose was too low mate.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe bro but the tren sides scare me a bit reading up on it before use almost put me off it but i ran ai and nolva as i had test with it and my sides were minimal, another reason was just getting it in me i had 100mg per ml tren hex so 3 times a week seemed alot for me with test, l dont do to much gear normally 2 shots of test 2 shots of deca does me sound.

i might stick out for 10 to 12 weeks on tren then have a nice break off aas, so up the dose for a few weeks to 400 to 500mg and see ........or swap to act and test eod for the last 4 weeks maybe? but i belive hex to be more forgiving than act specially in longer usage

have you used tren hex nytol?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

IMO tren ac is the king, (except for maybe tren base).

Try 100mg of tren ac per day, and then you will see what the fuss is about it, after 14 days, you will be a tren convert for sure.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

First time I used tren was BD tren ace 1 ml eod and even at that dose loved the results in strength only side I had was getting violent dreams when on when came off they went lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i have 75mg act not 100mg but this does seem a good option might shock a bit too


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

75mg per day will give you the desired effect.

Your 300mg of the larger enth ester is only 42mg of the compound per day.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

pob80 said:


> First time I used tren was BD tren ace 1 ml eod and even at that dose loved the results in strength only side I had was getting violant dreams when on when came off they went lol


yes m8 i had some freaky dreams aswell first time 75mg ace eod


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im actually not sleeping to well now feels like im awake behind my eye lids alot??

but i still energize for gym sessions


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

jjb its a bitch some nights, last sunday i was havin to walk round the streets of newcastle to try and make myself settled for bed, i do get bad anxiety and i cant watch violent films before bed ha ha


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have just started (Stealth) Tren Enthanate, this has a different release time, I am taking 400ml a week and the only side I am feeling is the night sweats I wake up in the morning and I am soaked, but on a good note my weights have shot up at the gym, I feel super with Tren and a Test Base, no problems wahtsoever, I can put up with the sides..

The reason I took enthanate was cos I only wanted to do a couple of shots a week, didn't want to do ED or EOD....but I highly recommend.. I used to make this with the pellets....all good


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i ran pharminex tren ace 100 last cycle at 400mg a week alongside testoviron 750mg per weeks, never used tren before then and it made a big difference to my physique and training... iv ran many test and deca cycles in the past but this combo is by far my favourite for adding lean mass, only side i seemed to get was trouble sleeping and the night sweats were unreal, other than that i rate it as a very useful med


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I am taking 400ml a week


Damn!  now that is dedication.

Do you shoot it all at once, or 57ml per day


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lol! and do you keep it to 1 site or spread that 57ml out a bit


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok Ok lads calm down,

Its only a typo... I meant mg is that better...OOPs it was a mistake I am meant to be working ......lol....

Yeh Right......


----------



## MortUK (Jul 25, 2013)

musclemorpheus said:


> I feel super with Tren and a Test Base, no problems wahtsoever, I can put up with the sides..


What dosages were you using for the test and tren? I'd like to give tren a go, but keep hearing you have to run it higher than test, then I'll read somewhere else it's the other way around - confused


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

MortUK said:


> What dosages were you using for the test and tren? I'd like to give tren a go, but keep hearing you have to run it higher than test, then I'll read somewhere else it's the other way around - confused


Mate, you've just reopened a 5 year old thread!

You'll be better off starting a new one. :thumbup1:


----------



## MortUK (Jul 25, 2013)

Well spotted - didn't even notice that ;-)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> ok ive tried tren for the 1st time ever, at 300mg a week i didnt think much of it at all really after a thread on here i thought id go with peoples advice and up to about 400mg
> 
> this seemed to leave me breathing heavy and tired alot. i belive this is normal with tren for most users?
> 
> ...


Hmm when you have mentioned letro im thinkin some of these sides might be caused with using this.

Letro is certainly an overkill Ai unless you suffer from severe e2 levels and gyno is flared up bad

Should have been using adex or aromasin for an Ai rather than letro plus noticed you not mentioned test for a base compound which I would consider a must when on trens


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

MortUK said:


> Well spotted - didn't even notice that ;-)


 

I'll look out for the new one.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wrong post


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

crombie said:


> jjb its a bitch some nights, last sunday i was havin to walk round the streets of newcastle to try and make myself settled for bed, i do get bad anxiety and i cant watch violent films before bed ha ha


Are you sure that's tren or just thinking about Alan Pardew as a manager mate:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Hmm when you have mentioned letro im thinkin some of these sides might be caused with using this.
> 
> Letro is certainly an overkill Ai unless you suffer from severe e2 levels and gyno is flared up bad
> 
> Should have been using adex or aromasin for an Ai rather than letro plus noticed you not mentioned test for a base compound which I would consider a must when on trens


c'mon...wake up trev! it's 5 yr old + the cvnts banned


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> c'mon...wake up trev! it's 5 yr old + the cvnts banned


Pmsl,,cheers for setting my alarm:death:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@BigTrev

You on the sauce again already?!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> @BigTrev
> 
> You on the sauce again already?!


Hehehe think all my 2 brain cells didn't kick in today


----------

